# about Klein 63060 Ratcheting Cable Cutter



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Just cut only copper or aluminum. It's _*not*_ designed for steel/ACSR.


----------



## JBC1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Also consider Greenlee 759 cable cutter. If you might cut ACSR though Klein also has a cable cutter capable of ACSR too part # 63607.

http://www.greenlee.com/products/CUTTER%40c--CABLE%40dRATCHET%40..html?product_id=18749

http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/ratcheting-cable-cutters/small-acsr-cable-cutter


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

cordless bandsaw.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

The spring for the ratcheting mechanism sucks. they tend to fly out after the first year of use. I have had my cutters for 6 years and am on the second set of blades and the 3rd spring just flew out, I'm done replacing them, the cutters still work just with no spring return on the handle.


----------



## bigmiketino (Feb 28, 2012)

I have one its a great tool I find myself using my sawzall more then the Klein.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

electro916 said:


> The spring for the ratcheting mechanism sucks. they tend to fly out after the first year of use. I have had my cutters for 6 years and am on the second set of blades and the 3rd spring just flew out, I'm done replacing them, the cutters still work just with no spring return on the handle.


Who makes the best cable cutters out there? If I'm going to buy a pair I want the best I can get that's going to last a while. There an awesome German set?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I love my Milwaukee Hackzall for cutting wire.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Aegis said:


> Who makes the best cable cutters out there? If I'm going to buy a pair I want the best I can get that's going to last a while. There an awesome German set?


Yeah german stuff is so cool!


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

I have owned both the Klein and Greenlee and they both are good for what they were designed for.

I use a portaband for 500 & 750.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

*Southwire CCPR400*

Anyone used the southwire version?








Last time I stopped by the local lowes in dayton Ohio it was on the shelf for $199.
From the southwire site:

Hardened steel-cutting blades provide sharpeness and lasting strength
Cuts up to 750kcmil copper and 1000 kcmil aluminum cables
Two-step ratching mechanism for few strokes per cut
Quick-release lever opens blade at anytime during operation


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I have these klein cutters and use them to cut all kinds of crap.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

What the hell is the big hole in the blade of those cutters for? I never have been able to figure that out.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Aegis said:


> Who makes the best cable cutters out there? If I'm going to buy a pair I want the best I can get that's going to last a while. There an awesome German set?


I have an HK Porter one. If you asked I'd say it is one of the better quality cutters out there. IMO it's far and away better made than the Klein or Greenlee units.
Mine's medium sized. It'll do like 750 or 1000MCM


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

HawkShock said:


> What the hell is the big hole in the blade of those cutters for? I never have been able to figure that out.


The hole is there to lessen the weight of the cutters.

That whole piece of steel needs to be there because the teeth are on it. You can see how it makes a half circle.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

markore said:


> Anyone used the southwire version?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was just in my local Lowes tonight and noticed they had those on sale for $119.

At that price still not sure they would be worth check out.

I think I'll stick to my Greenlee 718 I got for $30 and my M12 hackzall.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I will buy another M12 bandsaw before I ever buy another ratcheting cutters.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Haxwoper said:


> The hole is there to lessen the weight of the cutters.
> 
> That whole piece of steel needs to be there because the teeth are on it. You can see how it makes a half circle.


That is disappointing. I want it to be there for a useful reason.
Why do some only have a regular blade without the hole? Are the ones with the big blade and hole the ascr cutters?


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

HawkShock said:


> That is disappointing. I want it to be there for a useful reason.
> Why do some only have a regular blade without the hole? Are the ones with the big blade and hole the ascr cutters?


The ones that cut smaller wire don't need that big of a blade assembly.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Haxwoper said:


> The ones that cut smaller wire don't need that big of a blade assembly.


I guess that makes sense. Still disappointing. I wanted to learn something cool.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

HawkShock said:


> What the hell is the big hole in the blade of those cutters for? I never have been able to figure that out.


 
the hole is there to let you know what size wire it will cut. :whistling2:

if the wire fits in the hole, then you can cut it :jester:


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> Yeah german stuff is so cool!


Those Klein 63060 cutters have been made in Germany since around 2005. That's about when I got mine and it's stamped right on the handle. 
The other pair I have is the older style that has the stupid coil spring that always pops off. I think they were made in the US, but not sure.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

KayJay said:


> Those Klein 63060 cutters have been made in Germany since around 2005. That's about when I got mine and it's stamped right on the handle.
> The other pair I have is the older style that has the stupid coil spring that always pops off. I think they were made in the US, but not sure.


Do you use them for stripping the sheath or just for cutting?


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

KayJay said:


> Those Klein 63060 cutters have been made in Germany since around 2005. That's about when I got mine and it's stamped right on the handle.
> The other pair I have is the older style that has the stupid coil spring that always pops off. I think they were made in the US, but not sure.


So the German Kleins are good quality then and are worth getting?


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

markore said:


> Do you use them for stripping the sheath or just for cutting?


They have a release latch so I use them for both.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Aegis said:


> So the German Kleins are good quality then and are worth getting?


I haven't had any issues with them. I also ran across my other pair of the older style cutters today, they say made in Japan on them, not USA.


----------

